# Newbie



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi Guys,

Just posted a newbire thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2699788#post2699788

I'm from Nelson though so thought I'd introduce myself in here


----------



## A.B (Feb 8, 2010)

Welcome to the forum and nice car :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Crispo, welcome to Detailing World :thumb:


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

Cheers Guys


----------



## drew 007 (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome along buddy. :thumb:


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

hello from sunny swansea


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Good to see a fellow e46 owner joining up. Welcome to the site Chris.

There's a wealth of information on here which I'm sure you'll find useful. Get in touch if you want to do a Tuition Detail. You seem like an ideal candidate!


----------



## poisonouspea (Mar 7, 2010)

welcome along buddy-


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

What would that involve Matt? BTW my work colleague has just bought a Range Rover and I gave him your details as i think he'd like a bit of work


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

Cheers for the welcomes


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey Crispo

dropped a reply in the other thread. I'm just across the valley in Fleur De Lis so if you ever want to have a chat about detailing just drop us a line.

PS Can't see the pics of your car as the Firewall in work has blocked it but I'm sure it's looking shiny!!
Adam


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Welcome buddy, My e36 M3 tourer says Hi!


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

ad172 said:


> Hey Crispo
> 
> dropped a reply in the other thread. I'm just across the valley in Fleur De Lis so if you ever want to have a chat about detailing just drop us a line.
> 
> ...


Really close then, Im over your way quite alot as the in-laws live in Ystrad and last year I used to live in Penallta. Since you cant see the pics, yeah its shiny, I'd say cleanest car on the site :lol:


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

Ti22 said:


> Welcome buddy, My e36 M3 tourer says Hi!


I think you detailed my mate Dean's E46 330d last year. he showed me pics and I recognise your shop in some pics on here


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Welcome crispo from a fellow E46 owner and BMW fan
steve


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

hi nice car wher abouts in nelson you from? 
im in pontypridd


----------



## ad172 (Oct 14, 2009)

Crispo said:


> Really close then, Im over your way quite alot as the in-laws live in Ystrad and last year I used to live in Penallta. Since you cant see the pics, yeah its shiny, I'd say cleanest car on the site :lol:


My in laws are close by as well. Some would say too close!!

I've got a fairly decent selection of products here so if you ever need any advice or whatever just give us a shout.

Cheers

Adam


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

sean20 said:


> hi nice car wher abouts in nelson you from?
> im in pontypridd


Live in Trafalgar Park, the estate behind high speed tyres. Where in Ponty you from?


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

ad172 said:


> My in laws are close by as well. Some would say too close!!
> 
> I've got a fairly decent selection of products here so if you ever need any advice or whatever just give us a shout.
> 
> ...


Cheers Ad, Just bought myself some Snow Foam, Tardis, Iron X and some cleaning accs


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

Crispo said:


> Live in Trafalgar Park, the estate behind high speed tyres. Where in Ponty you from?


graigwen


----------



## Crispo (Mar 23, 2011)

not a clue where that is lol


----------

